

Ask HN: Why is there no discussion about dreamforce on HN? - wanghq

Feel it&#x27;s odd. Is there anything obvious but I am missing?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hnsearch.com&#x2F;search#request&#x2F;all&amp;q=Dreamforce
======
tsheng
I'm attending DreamForce right now and I'm not surprised there isn't a lot of
discussion.

SalesForce has reached a stage of maturity where they're focused less on
innovation and more on capitalizing on all of their assets. Prior events
focused on some form of evangelism, convincing people that the standard way of
doing things was antiquated and a better option existed. Now, everybody is hip
to what they're up to so there's less buzz.

DreamForce is just a brilliant marketing play now. Not much to see here that
would be hackernewsworthy.

~~~
xauronx
Except for the hackathon, but that kind of ended up being a little sketchy
IMO. Otherwise, they didn't do much other than throw out cheesy marketing
phrases "at the speed of sales" "internet of customers" etc etc

